# 

## Jarek.P

Przymierzam się powoli do hydrauliki, chcę ją robić ze zgrzewanego PP, zastanawiam się tylko nad takim szczegółem: z lektury różnych poradników wynika mi, że do wody ciepłej daje się rury stabi. I mam w związku z tym kilka pytań:

- oglądałem nieraz instalacje ze zgrzewanego PP, w których ciepłe rury od zimnych niczym się nie różniły, były to te same "zwykłe" rury. Czym grozi takie oszczędnościowe wykonanie instalacji? Czy tylko tym, że rury pod wpływem gorącej wody będą mięknąc i się odkształcać od prostego przebiegu, czy jest to coś wi cej, np. nie wiem, mogą się rozdać, pęknąć... są to realne scenariusze, czy raczej dmuchanie na zimne?

- jeśli dochodzimy do wniosku, że na własnym nie ma co oszczędzać, to do jakiego momentu warto dawać te rury stabi? Na recyrkulację też? A może zaszaleć i zrobić nimi całość instalacji?

J.

----------


## j-j

Zwykłe będą zdecydowanie bardziej pracować i należałoby przy długich odcinkach prostych dawać na załamaniach więcej luzu aby mialy miejsce na wydłużenia lub dobrze też wtedy nawet robić sztuczne kompensacje zmianami kierunku 90 st.
Stabi daje Ci olanie powyższego.
Wg mnie:
Jeśli Ty będziesz zgrzewał to stabi są niewygodne jeśli nie Ty to bierz stabi bo w kosztach nie będzie aż tak rażącej różnicy i będziesz spokojniejszy.
Do cyrkulacji też stabi.

pzdr

----------


## Jarek.P

> Jeśli Ty będziesz zgrzewał to stabi są niewygodne jeśli nie Ty to bierz stabi bo w kosztach nie będzie aż tak rażącej różnicy i będziesz spokojniejszy.
> Do cyrkulacji też stabi.
> 
> pzdr


Ja będę zgrzewał. Stabi niewygodne, bo trzeba używać zdzieraka, czy jest coś jeszcze, co powoduje, że uczący się amator będzie miał z nimi problem?

A jeśli normalne - z tabel Ekoplastiku wyszło mi, że dylatacje na średnicach 20-25 robić trzeba co jakieś 10m, o ile dobrze pamiętam. U mnie żadnen prosty odcinek tyle nie będzie miał, raczej w porywach do 3-4m, w jednym tylko wyjątku 6m rury będzie mi potrzebne, wszystko to będzie w większości wsadzone w styropian pod wylewką. Robić tam "omegi" dylatacyjne, czy nie ma sensu?

J.

----------


## j-j

> A jeśli normalne - z tabel Ekoplastiku wyszło mi, że dylatacje na średnicach 20-25 robić trzeba co jakieś 10m, o ile dobrze pamiętam. U mnie żadnen prosty odcinek tyle nie będzie miał, raczej w porywach do 3-4m, w jednym tylko wyjątku 6m rury będzie mi potrzebne, wszystko to będzie w większości wsadzone w styropian pod wylewką. Robić tam "omegi" dylatacyjne, czy nie ma sensu?
> 
> J.


Jesli masz w posadzce, nie przejmuj się, nie ma sensu.
Inaczej by było gdybys rury prowadził o takich dlugościach po ścianach lub pod sufitem, wtedy bylyby wydłużenia istotne, musioalbyś rurom pozwolić na ruch.

pzdr

----------


## Jarek.P

OK, znaczy rur STABI nie będzie, dylatacji też nie będzie, dzięki za znaczne uproszczenie instalacji  :smile: 

A co z mocowaniem? Instrukcje producentów tutaj się bardzo pieklą, żeby stosować mocowania ruchome, żeby rura mogła pracować. U mnie w większości mocowaniem będzie styropian dociśnięty wylewką i będzie to jedyny rodzaj mocowania, ale zostają mi trzy newralgiczne miejsca:

- pion między parterem a poddaszem, jakieś 3m długości, rura 32mm. Będzie zabudowany w szachcie instalacyjnym i jakoś pomocowac go muszę. Czym je mocować? Metalowymi uchwytami z gumą, plastikowymi klipsami?

- co z mocowaniem podejść do przyborów? Wystarczy zarzucić zaprawą, czy uszy przy kolankach dodatkowo kołkować? Z chęcią bym tego uniknął, bo ściany mam z U220, normalne kołki z tym średnio współpracują, ewentualnie mocował nie za kolanko a klipsem poniżej tak jak mi na fudze wychodzi.

- ostatnia sprawa - muszę wykonać dwa szachciki z zaworami. Czy te plastikowe zawory zgrzewane bezpośrednio do rury są w porządku, czy lepiej przechodzić na metalowe kulowe? W instalacjach robionych przez profesjonalistów częściej widzę tą drugą opcję (zawory metalowe) i zastanawiałem się nieraz, dlaczego. Tak jest taniej, lepiej?


I jeszcze przy okazji osobna rzecz - średnice rur. Podejścia do przyborów 20mm, narzucają mi zasilanie "węzła" tworzonego przez każdą łazienkę rurą 25mm, a w tym momencie pion, rury idące do i od pieca, zasilanie od wodomiaru itp. wypada mi zrobić średnicą 32mm. Recyrkulacja 16mm - czy taki dobór średnic jest OK? Te 32mm to nie jest przesada dla domku jednorodzinnego z trzema łazienkami (do podlewania ogródka jest zupełnie osobna instalacja z wodą ze studni)?

J.

----------


## j-j

> - pion między parterem a poddaszem, jakieś 3m długości, rura 32mm. Będzie zabudowany w szachcie instalacyjnym i jakoś pomocowac go muszę. Czym je mocować? Metalowymi uchwytami z gumą, plastikowymi klipsami?
> J.


Mocuj aby była mozliwość ruchu i jeśli odejście od pionu będzie trójnikiem to zrób w tulei ochronnej aby rura mogla pracować w miejscu przejścia przez ścianę z szachtu. Nie wiem czy mnie rozumiesz  :smile: .





> - co z mocowaniem podejść do przyborów? Wystarczy zarzucić zaprawą, czy uszy przy kolankach dodatkowo kołkować? Z chęcią bym tego uniknął, bo ściany mam z U220, normalne kołki z tym średnio współpracują, ewentualnie mocował nie za kolanko a klipsem poniżej tak jak mi na fudze wychodzi.



Ja bym "na uszy" montował, niby zalane zaprawą ale na uszach jeszce mocniej będzie trzymać przy wkrecaniu podejść do baterii.
Poza tym ocieplaj rury a juz na pewno cwu więc lepiej "na uszach".






> - ostatnia sprawa - muszę wykonać dwa szachciki z zaworami. Czy te plastikowe zawory zgrzewane bezpośrednio do rury są w porządku, czy lepiej przechodzić na metalowe kulowe? W instalacjach robionych przez profesjonalistów częściej widzę tą drugą opcję (zawory metalowe) i zastanawiałem się nieraz, dlaczego. Tak jest taniej, lepiej?


Tylko mosiężne, plastiki to tylko rury i ksztaltki.






> I jeszcze przy okazji osobna rzecz - średnice rur. Podejścia do przyborów 20mm, narzucają mi zasilanie "węzła" tworzonego przez każdą łazienkę rurą 25mm, a w tym momencie pion, rury idące do i od pieca, zasilanie od wodomiaru itp. wypada mi zrobić średnicą 32mm. Recyrkulacja 16mm - czy taki dobór średnic jest OK? Te 32mm to nie jest przesada dla domku jednorodzinnego z trzema łazienkami (do podlewania ogródka jest zupełnie osobna instalacja z wodą ze studni)?


Średnice wydają się OK ale zastanów się na DN16.
Jesli zaje.bi.ście zgrzewasz to OK ale przy DN16 łatwo zdławić przekrój zgrzewając i mogą kiedyś być klopoty. Bezpieczniej najmniej dawać DN20.

pzdr

----------


## Jarek.P

> Mocuj aby była mozliwość ruchu i jeśli odejście od pionu będzie trójnikiem to zrób w tulei ochronnej aby rura mogla pracować w miejscu przejścia przez ścianę z szachtu. Nie wiem czy mnie rozumiesz .


Tak, rozumiem i będzie tuleja, tylko powiedz mi, z czego ta tuleję. Gąbka ocieplająca wystarczy, czy raczej ścinek rury kanalizacyjnej 50mm?





> Tylko mosiężne, plastiki to tylko rury i ksztaltki.


Ale dlaczego? Oglądałem dziś ten zgrzewany zawór, konstrukcję ma całkiem solidną, normalny metalowy zawór kulowy, tylko zewnętrzna osłonka z PP zrobiona.





> Średnice wydają się OK ale zastanów się na DN16.
> Jesli zaje.bi.ście zgrzewasz to OK ale przy DN16 łatwo zdławić przekrój


Jeszcze nie wiem, czy zgrzewam zajebiście, na chwile obecną liczba wykonanych przeze mnie połaczeń zgrzewanych wynosi... nie pamiętam dokładnie i nie jestem pewien co do sztuki, ale gdzieś tak koło zera  :wink:  

A i jeszcze jedno - zrobiłem dziś małe porównanie cen i póki co bezdyskusyjnie mi prowadzi Castorama ze sp[rzedawanymi przez siebie rurami i kształtkami produkcji tureckiej. Rury Metrix czy jakos tak. Co o tym sądzisz? To szajs, czy rura to rura, niezależnie od producenta?

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

> źle myślisz, ruchomość mocowania nie polega na jego przesuwaniu się na boki a na możliwości rozciągania się i kurczenia samej rury, czyli mocowania daje się min 20cm od kolanka, trójnika itp i to zapewnia poprawność uchwytu


Własnie o to mi chodzi. Wg instrukcji mam dawać mocowanie sztywne w jednym punkcie i dalsze umożliwające "pracowanie" rury wzdłuż. Jak dam takie gumowo metalowe uchwyty, to one raczej na pracowanie nie pozwolą, klipsy - owszem.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

> Napisał Jarek.P
> 
> Rury Metrix czy jakos tak. Co o tym sądzisz? To szajs?
> 
> 
> to szajs, w porównaniu do innych producentów są o 3gr tańsi ale ich rury mają o 75% cieńsze ścianki, pamiętaj że te rury zostaną potem zalane jastrychem, dostęp do nich będzie niemożliwy, wymiana czegokolwiek będzie się wiązać praktycznie z robieniem od nowa
> 
> jak chcesz zaoszczędzić to pogoń fachowców i rób samodzielnie, najpierw zrób sobie kilka zgrzewów na boku tytułem próby, a potem sam zobaczysz jakie to łatwe, i że fachowiec niepotrzebny zarówno do kanalizacji jaki i do CO i masz w kieszeni lekko licząc 10 tyś


No, rury mają tańsze nie o 3gr, a o 50%, różnicy w grubości ścianek szczerze mówiąc też nie widzę (nie mierzyłem, ale tak na oko, porównując wygąd rur), ale jeśłi mówisz, że to szajs...
A co do samodzielności - w całym tym wątku przecież mowa o samodzielnym wykonaniu tegoż.

J.

----------


## j-j

> Napisał j-j
> 
> Mocuj aby była mozliwość ruchu i jeśli odejście od pionu będzie trójnikiem to zrób w tulei ochronnej aby rura mogla pracować w miejscu przejścia przez ścianę z szachtu. Nie wiem czy mnie rozumiesz .
> 
> 
> Tak, rozumiem i będzie tuleja, tylko powiedz mi, z czego ta tuleję. Gąbka ocieplająca wystarczy, czy raczej ścinek rury kanalizacyjnej 50mm?
> 
> J.


Rura DN40 lub 50 będzie GIT.




> Tylko mosiężne, plastiki to tylko rury i ksztaltki.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ale dlaczego? Oglądałem dziś ten zgrzewany zawór, konstrukcję ma całkiem solidną, normalny metalowy zawór kulowy, tylko zewnętrzna osłonka z PP zrobiona.
> 
> J.


Mosięzne pewniejsze a i z wymianą będzie zdecydowanie (sic!) prościej.





> Średnice wydają się OK ale zastanów się na DN16.
> Jesli zaje.bi.ście zgrzewasz to OK ale przy DN16 łatwo zdławić przekrój
> 			
> 		
> 
> Jeszcze nie wiem, czy zgrzewam zajebiście, na chwile obecną liczba wykonanych przeze mnie połaczeń zgrzewanych wynosi... nie pamiętam dokładnie i nie jestem pewien co do sztuki, ale gdzieś tak koło zera  
> 
> J.


To nie rób z DN16.





> A i jeszcze jedno - zrobiłem dziś małe porównanie cen i póki co bezdyskusyjnie mi prowadzi Castorama ze sp[rzedawanymi przez siebie rurami i kształtkami produkcji tureckiej. Rury Metrix czy jakos tak. Co o tym sądzisz? To szajs, czy rura to rura, niezależnie od producenta?
> 
> J.



Rury USMetrix sa zgodne z normami, mają atesty i abrobaty, rownież je zgrzewałem u siebie. Kupowałem wszystkie PN20.


pzdr

----------


## Jarek.P

> Rura DN40 lub 50 będzie GIT.


OK, a przepust potem piankować, czy zostawić rurze pełną swobodę?
I co z tym mocowaniem pionu, mogę tam dać te metalowe mocowania z gumowymi nakłądkami, czy lepiej klipsy?




> Mosięzne pewniejsze a i z wymianą będzie zdecydowanie (sic!) prościej.


Wymiana to faktycznie argument trudny do odparcia, ale planując możliwość wymiany musze tam i tak z jednej strony zaworków śrubunki pozakładać. 




> To nie rób z DN16.


Ale ja, kurcze, lubię wyzwania, pozatym mam zaufanie do własnej precyzji. Może po prostu kupię garść muf 16mm i z jedną rurę i sobie wieczorkiem przy piwie pozgrzewam, przez mufę będzie widać, czy wcisnąłem za mocno, czy dobrze. Jak stwierdzę, że to faktycznie jest loteria i trudno utrafić, odpuszczę sobie, jak będzie wychodzić, najwyżej sobie zanotuję potrzebną ilość piwa na zgrzew i zaryzykuję   :Wink2:  

Dzięki za porady

J.

----------


## edde

> ...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Mosięzne pewniejsze a i z wymianą będzie zdecydowanie (sic!) prościej.
> 			
> 		
> ...


nie musisz, wystarczy ze kupisz od razu zawór śrubunkowy (takie 2 w 1)   :Wink2:

----------


## j-j

> OK, a przepust potem piankować, czy zostawić rurze pełną swobodę?
> I co z tym mocowaniem pionu, mogę tam dać te metalowe mocowania z gumowymi nakłądkami, czy lepiej klipsy?


Możesz zapianować, będzie OK.
Lepiej klipsy.




> Ale ja, kurcze, lubię wyzwania, pozatym mam zaufanie do własnej precyzji. Może po prostu kupię garść muf 16mm i z jedną rurę i sobie wieczorkiem przy piwie pozgrzewam, przez mufę będzie widać, czy wcisnąłem za mocno, czy dobrze. Jak stwierdzę, że to faktycznie jest loteria i trudno utrafić, odpuszczę sobie, jak będzie wychodzić, najwyżej sobie zanotuję potrzebną ilość piwa na zgrzew i zaryzykuję   
> 
> Dzięki za porady
> 
> J.


Jak uważasz, ale pamiętaj że nie jesteś w stanie zobaczyć każdego zgrzewu robiąc instalację (tym bardziej DN16)  i każdą kształtkę z inna zgrzewa się troszkę inaczej, nie tak jak mufa z rurą i są różne długości rur i różne kąty trzymania a to też ma znaczene podczas trzymania przy zgrzewie itd.
Ale to Twój wybór.


pzdr

----------


## Jarek.P

> przykład:
> aspol rura fi 20 4m 10,62zł/sztuka
> aspol kolanko 20/90 - 0,66zł/sztuka


Co daje 2,66zł za metr rury fi 20mm i 066zł za kolanko.
Metrix kosztuje 1,66zł za metr rury i 0,48 za kolanko.

Niemniej rozejrzę się, jak znajdę gdzieś w swojej okolicy w rozsądnej cenie coś wiarygodnego, rozpatrzę. W końcu przy łącznym zapotrzebowaniu na te rury, dokładając do nich tą złotówkę na metrze nie zbankrutuję raczej.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

Aspola u mnie raczej nie będzie, ponieważ nie mają swojej dystrybucji w Warszawie (a przynajmniej ja nie znalazłem). Kilka innych obdzwonionych przeze mnie hurtowni kusiło mnie albo Wavinem albo różnymi cudownymi rurami bardzo dobrej jakości, które po przeprowadzeniu krótkiego dochodzenia okazywały się być również produkcji tureckiej (np. Hakan), więc w tym momencie wolę Castoramę, bo logistycznie jest dla mnie korzystniejsza.
Może jeszcze jakieś typy?

J.

----------


## j-j

> Aspola u mnie raczej nie będzie, ponieważ nie mają swojej dystrybucji w Warszawie (a przynajmniej ja nie znalazłem). Kilka innych obdzwonionych przeze mnie hurtowni kusiło mnie albo Wavinem albo różnymi cudownymi rurami bardzo dobrej jakości, które po przeprowadzeniu krótkiego dochodzenia okazywały się być również produkcji tureckiej (np. Hakan), więc w tym momencie wolę Castoramę, bo logistycznie jest dla mnie korzystniejsza.
> Może jeszcze jakieś typy?
> 
> J.


Jarek, masz tak zarąbiaście potężną instalację że chcesz oszczędzać na najtańszym czyli rurach i kształtkach z PP? Będziesz miał jeszcze większe problemy i wydatki niż to.
Weź Wavina i będziesz zadowolony  :smile: .

pzdr

----------


## RAPczyn

*Jarek.P* A może http://www.plastbor.com.pl w razie czego PW.

----------


## Jarek.P

> *Jarek.P* A może http://www.plastbor.com.pl w razie czego PW.


O i to jest strzał w dziesiątkę. O tym plastborze już kiedyś czytałem dobre opinie, tylko wypadło mi z pamięci, a tu się okazuje, że i logistycznie mi pasuje, dzięki  :Smile: 


A przy okazji jeszcze trzy pytania:
- czy są w przyrodzie trójniki, w których wyjścia nie leżą w jednej płaszczyźnie, a rozchodzą się jakby z narożnika sześcianu? Tak, żeby z pionowej rury umieszczonej w narożniku pokoju wyjść poziomymi gałązkami wprost na każdą ze ścian? W ofercie żadnego z producentów nie znalazłem do tej pory.
- zgłębiając temat zgrzewania rur PP spotkałem się z informacjami, że czas grzania rur powinien być podany w specyfikacjach producenta i/lub w tabelce dodanej do zgrzewarki. Do zgrzewarki, którą wczoraj kupiłem nie dodano nawet instrukcji, o żadnej tabelce nie ma mowy, a zgrzewarka ma termostat i dwie niezależnie włączane grzałki. Tabelkę sobie znalazłem gdzieś na stronie Vawina, ale co z temperaturą grzałki? Jaką ustawiać?
- której klasy rury kupować? PN10, PN16, PN20?

J.

----------


## edde

tu chyba występuje  :Wink2:  
http://www.kan.com.pl/index.php?opti...148&Itemid=218

----------


## Jarek.P

Dobra, już jestem bardzo doświadczony zgrzewacz   :cool:  

Kupiłem sobie dziś kawał rury i garść kolanek i trochę się nimi pobawiłem, stworzywszy w rezultacie coś takiego:



I faktycznie, zgrzewanie nietrudne, ale z marszu takie pytanie mi się nasuwa:

Widziałem, jak zgrzewarką posługują się fachowcy i w ich wykonaniu było to trywialne: nakładali z obu jej stron kształtke i rurę, chwilę czekali, po prostu odsuwali jedno i drugie i dalej - wiadomo. 
U mnie tak nie szło za cholerę. Zarówno rurę jak i kształtkę musiałem na zgrzewarkę mozolnie wciskać. Jej ściągnięcie potem też wymagało użycia może niezbyt wielkiej siły, ale na tyle dużej, że ponieważ rura schodziła troszkę łatwiej, do ściągnięcia kolanka musiałem zgrzewarkę przytrzymywać trzecią ręką. W rezultacie nie był żadnego "nałożyć, odczekac 5 sekund, zdjąć, złączyć", tylko: "mozolnie napychać aż dojdzie do końca kamienia, potem ostrożnie ściągnąć, po tej całej operacji całość jest akurat do złączenia".

I teraz pytanie, co jest nie tak? To tylko kwestia wprawy i umiejętnego nakładania i ściągania, mam badziewną zgrzewarkę z niewymiarowymi kamieniami, mam badziewne i nietrzymające wymiaru rury i kształtki, a może wszystko po trochu? A może temperatura, ustawiłem 260 stopni zgodnie ze znalezioną w necie instrukcją, może przy wyższej by nakładało się i ściągało łatwiej?

I jeszcze dla kolejnych zgłębiających temat: nożyce do rur dołączone jako gratis do zgrzewarki są tak badziewne, że oglądane przeze mnie w sklepie Topexy to przy nich jakiś full professional tool jest, ciąć rurę zaczęły dopiero po mozolnym ostrzeniu dremelem, wcześniej głównie miażdżyły.

J.

----------


## RAPczyn

Rury i złączki zawsze wchodzą z oporem, a porządne nożyce które nie tną w miarę pod skosem kosztują ok. 100-200pln.

----------


## Jarek.P

> Rury i złączki zawsze wchodzą z oporem, a porządne nożyce które nie tną w miarę pod skosem kosztują ok. 100-200pln.


Dobra, wchodzą - zgoda, w końcu trzeba je trochę nadtopić, to się nie dzieje momentalnie, ale co ze schodzniem? To nie powinno zejść gładko? 
Dla jasności - nic się do kamienia nie przykleja, nie ciągnie mi się plastik, po prostu ciężko z niego schodzi i tyle.

J.

----------


## RAPczyn

"Ciężko" to jest pojęcie względne   :Wink2:   spróbuj potrzymać złączki jeszcze 1-3s.

----------


## Jarek.P

> "Ciężko" to jest pojęcie względne    spróbuj potrzymać złączki jeszcze 1-3s.



OK, spróbuję. A temperatura? Podnieść do maksimum (300) czy zostawić te 260? 
A co do względności - obserowany przeze mnie fachman nie używał do tego żadnej widocznej siły, po prostu odsuwał rurkę i złączkę od grzałki i tyle, ja musiałem je ściiiiaąąąąągać.

J.

----------


## j-j

Podniósłbym temp. i sprawdził jak po.jdzie, też tak miałem ale pewnie przy gorszej zgrzewarce i ciężko schodziło aż do czasu gdy dłużej czekałem aż się rozgrzeje i szlo OK.

pzdr

----------


## edde

z tym ze trzeba uważać aby za bardzo nie przegrzać, bo mogą wystąpić wspomniane przez kogoś wcześniej ograniczenia przepływu   :Wink2:

----------


## MaciejD

Ja, podobnie jak Jarek.P, wymieniałem swoją instalację wodną jako totalny amator.
Użyty materiał to USMetrix made in Turkey z castoramy + narzędzie: zgrzewarka z Allegro za 100 zł. z nożycami w komplecie.

Do tematu podszedłem ze znajomością... swojej nieznajomości tematu, czyli: obszedłem wiele stron, forum, instrukcji itd. Następnie wykonałem kilka prób dokładnie stosując się do instrukcji zgrzewania. Poprzez obserwację zachowania się zgrzewarki, rur i kształtek na niej posiadłem "wiedzę"  :wink:  co i jak "poprawić":
- ciężkie ściąganie kształtki z końcówki zgrzewarki kazało wydłużyć czas nagrzewania o 0,5-1 s.
- nawet przy łączeniu krótkich odcinków rur z kształtkami w razie czego mocno trzymalem nagrzewane elementy na końcówkach zgrzewarki celem zachowania osiowości elementów względem końcówek
- łączenie nagrzanych elementów wykonywałem bardzo dokładnie, starając się dokładnie wcisnąć na żądaną głębokość rurę w kształtkę, trzymając ją mocno celem zachowania osiowości zgrzewanych elementów trochę dłużej, niż wskazywał czas łączenia podany w tabelce producenta
- schłodzenie elementów odbywało się - w zależności od rodzaju lelementów, np. kolanko-wieszak, na podłożu i podkładkach z czegokolwiek, żeby utrzymać osiowość elementów - przez kilka minut, potem zgrzany "zestaw" odczekiwał spory kawałek czasu na montaż
- całość instalacji została pozostawiona na 24 h przed wykonaniem próby (poddaniem działaniu wody ciepłej i zimnej)
- zastosowałem, pomimo krótkich odcinków rur na ścianach (max 3-4 m) kompensacje typu U, tak w razie czego  :wink: 
- przejścia przez ściany działowe zrobiłem "otulając rurę PP fragmentem uciętej rurki ze sztywnego plastiku - o ile pamiętam zużyłem na to większą odpowiednio (w średnicy) sztywną, białą rurkę od instalacji plastikowych klejonych, piankując ją dookoła w otworze w ścianie zaś przestrzeń między tą "otuliną" a rurą PP piankowałem tylko na wyjściu z obu stron ściany ściany, dla izolacji akustycznej  :wink: 
- wszystkie rurki, jako że idą akurat po ścianie, która od zewnątrz jest ścianą konstrukcyjną bloku narażoną na zmiany temperatury, obłożyłem gąbkową otuliną.

Pewnie przesadziłem z tym wszystkim, ale za to instalacja trzyma już ładnych kilka lat i jestem zadowolony ze swego "dzieła"  :wink:  Dodam, że wymianę rozpocząłem od wcięcia się w pion w bloku z rurą 32 i rozprowadzeniem do kuchni, łazienki i WC rurami 20 - wszystkie PN20.

Reasumując: rozpoczynając jako amator uniknąłem kosztu pracy fachowca, którego praca przy mojej "małej instalacji" liczącej w sumie jakieś 20 m rur i około 30 kolanek + 4 wieszaki do baterii umywalka/prysznic + 2 zawory na doprowadzeniu wody do prysznica + zaworek dopływu do WC została wyceniona na jakieś 1200 zł. Mnie to kosztowało jakieś 4-6 h pracy dziennie przez 2 dni weekendowe.

Polecam tę zabawę  :smile:

----------


## Daga&Adam

> - schłodzenie elementów odbywało się - w zależności od rodzaju lelementów, np. kolanko-wieszak, na podłożu i podkładkach z czegokolwiek, żeby utrzymać osiowość elementów - przez kilka minut, potem zgrzany "zestaw" odczekiwał spory kawałek czasu na montaż


Podszedles do tego az nadto ostroznie  :smile:  Elementy "schna" wedlug mojej instrukcji ok 3-10 sek (w zaleznosci od fi rury) i spokojnie mozna miec pewnosc takiego zgrzewu (w tym czasie trzeba utrzymac sztywno to polaczenie).

Zgrzalem przedwczoraj dosc rozbudowany glowny rozdzielacz obiegow CO - duzo zlaczek, zaworow, termometry, manometr, przejscia na gw, gz etc -> stosowalem sie do instrukcji i od dwoch dni testuje to na 8bar i nic nie puszcza  :Smile: 

Sasiadowi pozyczylem zgrzewarke - robil cala instalacje wodna w domku - chyba pierwszy raz w zyciu - trzyma ja juz pod cisnieniem i zaden zgrzew nie puscil. Takze robota rzeczywiscie prosta i przyjemna  :smile: 

PS. Troche stary watek, jak juz go odgrzebales to moze autor sie pochwali swoja instalacja ?  :smile: 
pozdr.

----------


## Jarek.P

Autor się jeszcze nie pochwali, bo jeszcze nie zrobił   :sad:  
Pilniejszych rzeczy się wysypało, w międzyczasie, niestety.
Rury jednak i kształtki już kupione i czekają i być może już w przyszłą sobotę zacznę.

J.

----------


## Daga&Adam

> Autor się jeszcze nie pochwali, bo jeszcze nie zrobił   
> Pilniejszych rzeczy się wysypało, w międzyczasie, niestety.
> Rury jednak i kształtki już kupione i czekają i być może już w przyszłą sobotę zacznę.


Aha - no to powodzenia  :smile:  Pewnie juz dawno znalazles roznego typu instrukcje i porady ale podpowiem jeszcze co jest najczestszym bledem przy zgrzewaniu -> przekrecanie (rury / ksztaltki) wokol ich osi przy wkladaniu (podczas zgrzewu) - nie wolno tego robic! Rure musisz ustawic odpowiednio PRZED wsadzeniem jej do ksztaltki - masz na to max 1-2 sek - im szybciej tym lepiej  :wink:  Taka obracana zlaczka potrafi sie rozciec po jakims czasie! Moj ojciec zgrzewal kumplowi instalacje w mieszkaniu i wlasnie po pol roku z jednej zlaczki zaczelo kapac (wczesniej na pewno bylo szczelne bo odrazu wyszla widoczna plama na kg) - jak go przepytalem to sie przyznal, ze faktycznie czasem zlaczkami krecil jak sie zagapil i zle wlozyl  :wink: 
pozdr.

----------


## Jarek.P

> Aha - no to powodzenia  Pewnie juz dawno znalazles roznego typu instrukcje i porady ale podpowiem jeszcze co jest najczestszym bledem przy zgrzewaniu -> przekrecanie (rury / ksztaltki) wokol ich osi przy wkladaniu (podczas zgrzewu) - nie wolno tego robic!


Tak, to oczywiście wiem, naczytałem się n/t metodologii sporo i teoretycznie jestem do zadana przygotowany, ale dzięki za podpowiedzi   :smile:  

A przy okazji jeszcze pytanie: kiedyś, kiedy jeszcze do niczego mi to nie było potrzebne, widziałem w którymś z kibelmarketów ustrojstwo do wykonywania prób szczelności: króciec z gwintem 1/2" wyposażony w manometr i zaworek do pompowania kół, taki typowy samochodowy. Proste jak cep i z tego co pamiętam niedrogie. Obecnie szukałem czegoś takiego w Castoramie, Leroju i Platformie i nic, nie ma, pracownicy w życiu nie słyszeli. Nawet na Allegro jedyne co znalazłem w temacie, to profesjonalne zestawy z własną pompką, kosztujące trochę za drogo, żeby to kupować do jednej próby.

Oczywiście, takie ustrojstwo mogę sobie zrobić sam skręcając do kupy trójnik, nypel, manometr ze stosowną redukcją i korek z przewierconym otworem, w który wkleję na poxipol zaworek do pompowania, ale naprawdę tego nie da się już kupić gotowego?

A gdybym miał to robić samemu - czy manometry się jakoś rozróżnia na takie do gazu (powietrza) i takie do płynu (wody)? A jeśli tak, to czy są uniwersalne?


J.

----------


## Daga&Adam

> [...]
> A gdybym miał to robić samemu - czy manometry się jakoś rozróżnia na takie do gazu (powietrza) i takie do płynu (wody)? A jeśli tak, to czy są uniwersalne?


Manometry dzialaja poprawnie zarowno z woda jak i gazami. A Ty potrzebujesz pompke do prob cisnieniowych - na Twoje potrzeby spokojnie wystarczy Ci takie cos:

http://www.sklep.insbud.net/product_...products_id/72

185 pln mozna jeszcze przezyc, da sie tym ladnie i szybko podpompowac cisnienie w nieduzych instalacjach  :smile:  Ja wszystko testuje na 10bar.. Choc ostatnio zmierzylem w koncu cisnienie w mojej instalacji wodociagowej i mam super duze cisnienie - ponad 7bar - takze spokojnie bez pompy bym sie obyl majac taka "pompe w kranie"  :wink: 
pozdr.

----------


## Daga&Adam

> takie rzeczy się wypożycza, po co to kupować skoro będzie potrzebne raz w życiu ??


Mi to bedzie / bylo potrzebne do:

1. Proba cisnieniowa instalacji wodnej
2. Proba cisnieniowa rozdzielaczy CO
3. Proba cisnieniowa rozdzielaczy dolnego zrodla pompy ciepla robiona w domciu (dosc duzo zlaczek a w studzience byloby niezbyt wygodnie  :smile: 
4. Proba cisnieniowa podlogowki -> zostawiona na okres kladzenia jastrychu zeby ew. awarie wykryc odrazu.

Zakladajac ze wypozyczenie takiej pompki kosztuje pewnie stowke na dzien, a po skonczonej budowie ta sprzedam tez za stowke - wypozyczenie traci sens  :smile: 
pozdr.

----------


## Jarek.P

O wypożyczeniu szczerze mówiąc nie pomyślałem, ale niestety "moja" wypożyczalnia nie ma takiego urządzenia na stanie. 
Tą pompkę znalazłem na Allegro nawet taniej i oczywiście nie ma problemu, żeby ją kupić, zawsze potem mogę sprzedać kolejnemu domorosłemu hydraulikowi, ale z czystej ciekawości podrążę jeszcze temat testowania instalacji za pomocą pompki samochodowej. 

Czy taki test wykonany powietrzem a nie wodą będzie w czymś gorszy? Pompka manometr ma, skala manometru takiej pompki jest wystarczająca (8-10bar), więc dla mnie zostałaby tylko kwestia przewiercenia korka i wklejenia weń zaworka do pompowania. Ewentualnie wrzucenia jeszcze w instalację manometru, który potem i tak mi się przyda gdzieś przy CO, a który da pewniejszy odczyt ciśnienia.
Tak na chłopski rozum test ciśnieniowy wykonany powietrzem powinien być nawet lepszy (pewniejszy?), ale może się mylę?

J.

----------


## Daga&Adam

> Czy taki test wykonany powietrzem a nie wodą będzie w czymś gorszy?


Wydaje mi sie ze nie - powietrze ma mniejsza gestosc niz woda wiec nieszczelnosci powinno sobie znalezc szybciej niz woda  :smile: 
pozdr.

----------


## Daga&Adam

> za 100/dobę to się wypożycza zagęszczarkę albo młot wyburzeniowy, to o czym mówimy to od 5 do 10 zł doba


Jak ktos nie jest majsterkowiczem to faktycznie lepiej niech wypozyczy.. Ja tam wole zaplacic prawie tyle samo w ostatecznym rozrachunku i miec sprzecik na wlasnosc  :smile:  Przy okazji nic mnie nie bedzie gonilo i zaoszczedze mnostwo czasu na dojazdy (w moim wypadku - 4 x testy w roznym czasie to 8 x jezdzenie tam i spowrotem do wypozyczalni, a testow faktycznie bede mial wiecej bo najpierw zalewamy parter, a za pare dni poddasze z piwnica). Niech kazdy sam zdecyduje, przeliczy i wybierze  :smile:

----------


## Rafał76

Witam,
temat stary ale to dobry czas aby spytać jak się Panowie spisuje instalacja po prawie 2 latach? Wertuję fora, bo przymierzam się do zgrzania paru rurek w domku letniskowym. Teorię opanowałem, mam sprzęt, ale nie mam jeszze praktyki podobnie jak niektórzy moi poprzednicy na tym forum. Pochwalcie się jak się udała robota

----------


## edde

dwa lata to nic dla takich instalacji, mogę Ci powiedzieć że obecnie używam instalacji u teściów która robiona była w 1997 czy 1998 na PP chyba BOR, na pewno nie stabi czy pp-r, zwykły PP zgrzewany jaki był wtedy chyba tylko dostępny, instalacja zrobiona niby przez fachowca ale ja na pierwszy rzut oka widzę trochę błędów jak choćby totalny brak kompensacji, odpowiednich mocowań, itp, ciepła woda pracuje na ciągłych uderzeniach (dołożyłbym małe naczynko ciśnieniowe ale to nie moja piaskownica - nie moje klocki), no i instalacja ma się zupełnie dobrze przez te kilkanaście lat nie było żadnych awarii, problemów, końcówki do kranów zewnętrznych sa też PP wyprowadzone i pomimo wymiany w tym czasie kilku rozsadzonych przez mróz zaworów czerpalnych (te mrozy zawsze jakoś tak nagle przychodzą  :wink:  ) wszystko z rurami i kształtkami jest ok
jak masz wmiarę sprawne ręce i troche logiki w głowie to bez obaw zabieraj sie za robotę, poćwicz tylko najpierw na kawałkach rur i kształtek (grosze to kosztuje a załapiesz oc o w tym chodzi, jakie błędy o w jaki sposób popełnić można i czego unikać), oswoisz sie z tym nieco i do roboty, to technologia która wiele (choć nie wszystko) wybacza

----------


## Rafał76

dzięki za wsparcie  :Smile:  właśnie wczoraj po urlopie odpaliłem pierwszy raz moją zgrzewarkę marki Eurotec i wykonałem kilkanaście próbnych zgrzewów zgodnie z instrukcją i chyba wyszło... Przeciąłem potem prawie wszystkie zgrzewy nożycami aby sprawdzić jak to wygląda w przekroju - plastik wyglądał na jednolity, choć jak się człowiek wpatrzył to widać było minimalne różnice w odcieniu kształtki i rurki i to miejsce gdzie się łączą, aczkolwiek plastik wydawał się być jednolity. Jedną kształtkę zgrzałem specjalnie niezgodnie z instrukcją, tj obróciłem po włożeniu, ale jak przeciąłem to wyglądało jakby się dobrze zgrzało. Właściwie to nie wiem do końca jak po przecięciu nożycami takiego zgrzewu ocenić czy jest ok czy nie, może źle to oceniam....

----------


## Rafał76

i jeszcze jedno - zastanawiam się jak to będzie z tym zgrzewaniem jak trzeba bedzie operować na rurkach już zamontowanych w ściance, przydałaby się trzecia ręka do trzymania zgrzewarki...Muszę wykombinować jakieś mobilne mocowanie tej zgrzewarki, bo nawet teraz przy zdejmowaniu kształtek z matrycy musiałem sobie pomagać kolanami aby przytrzymać zgrzewarkę... jeśli nie będzie dobrych warunków to ciężko będzie robić to z instrukcją odnośnie wymagań czasowych, szczególnie jeśli chodzi o szybkie zdjęcie elementrów z matrycy i połączenie ze sobą w ciągu 4-5sek....

----------


## edde

e tam, wszystko sie da zrobić  :smile:  troche kombinacji i ekwilibrystyki czasami ale sie da, tzn. ja całą instalację domu zrobiłem sam swoimi dwoma rączkami, tylko przerobiłem sobie stojak zgrzewarki, tak aby po pierwsze bez oporu, ładnie i szybko się wkładał i wyjmował ze zgzrewarki a po drugie żeby można go było wkładać obróconego o 90 stopni, to wszystko miało na celu szybkie i bezproblemowe odłożenie zgrzewarki po rozgrzaniu tworzywa, zeby nie tracić zbędnego czasu na trafianie w stojak albo nie rzucać zgrzewarki gdzie popadnie
często trzeba tez poplanowac który zgrzew robić najpierw żeby nie pozbawić się możliwości podejścia do ostatniego, czasem trzeba ratować się dodatkowym kolankiem czy mufką
a co do błędu zgrzewu to najczęstszym chyba jest przegrzewanie materiału, w wyniku czego na zewnątrz a przede wszystkim wewnątrz kształtki robi się gruby wałek, obrączka, która znacząco zmniejsza przekrój rury czy kształtki

----------


## Rafał76

Za kilka dni jadę na działkę i zacznę zgrzewanie, mysle że będzie dobrze. Po wszystkim jak puszczę wodę do rurek to planuję pożyczyć pompkę do prób ciśnieniowych, tak dla świętego spokoju warto chyba przetestować instalację, szczególnie gdy coś się robi pierwszy raz i nie ma się całkowitej pewności własnych umiejętności... Mam pytanie czy w punkty poboru wody wkręcam zawory czy takie korki do prób ciśnieniowych niebieskie i czerwone? Rozumiem z przy próbie zamykam główny zawór, w jeden punkt wkręcam wężyk od pompki i zwiększam ciśnienie zgodnie z wytycznymi instrukcji...

----------


## kajmanxxl

> Za kilka dni jadę na działkę i zacznę zgrzewanie, mysle że będzie dobrze. Po wszystkim jak puszczę wodę do rurek to planuję pożyczyć pompkę do prób ciśnieniowych, tak dla świętego spokoju warto chyba przetestować instalację, szczególnie gdy coś się robi pierwszy raz i nie ma się całkowitej pewności własnych umiejętności... Mam pytanie czy w punkty poboru wody wkręcam zawory czy takie korki do prób ciśnieniowych niebieskie i czerwone? Rozumiem z przy próbie zamykam główny zawór, w jeden punkt wkręcam wężyk od pompki i zwiększam ciśnienie zgodnie z wytycznymi instrukcji...


co wkręcisz nie jest ważne czy korki czy zawory, ważne byś miał dobry dokładny manometr najlepiej na instalacji nie na pompce, i zawór główny lepiej jest rozpiąć do próby, bo zawory niekiedy przepuszczają więc będziesz widział że tam kapie, 

*próbę robi zawsze każdy profesjonalny hydraulik na swojej instalacji na koniec roboty* 

ktoś kto uważa że jest ona niepotrzebna nie może nazywać siebie profesjonalistom (niepopełnia błędów ktoś kto nic nie robi)

----------


## edde

> ..........
> 
> profesjonalist*om* (niepopełnia błędów ktoś kto nic nie robi)


  :smile: święta prawda  :smile:

----------


## Rafał76

> ... ważne byś miał dobry dokładny manometr najlepiej na instalacji nie na pompce...


wydaje mi się że manometru do instalacji montował nie będę,  pożyczę tylko tą pompkę do prób, choć jej jeszcze nie widziałem, bo to urządzenie znajomego mojego znajomego...
Mam przy okazji pytanie ile zaworów odcinających wstawiać w taką niewielką instalację w domku letniskowym (punkty to zlew, umywalka, prysznic, kibel, bojler, hydrant). 
Obecnie w miejscu szafki na zlew z posadzki wychodzi mi rura przyłaczeniowa PE (licznik jest w studzience wodomierzowej z możliwością spustu wody na zimę oraz zakręcenia dopływu wody do budynku), na tej rurze jest kolanko PE z gwinetem wewnętrznym i zawór mosiężny 3/4" z motylkiem oraz drugi zawór z kranikiem. Myślałem żeby po rozprowadzeniu rurek PPR zdemontowac oba te zawory i wstawić jeden ale ze śrubunkiem i podłączyć w ten sposób instalację. Drugi zawór przewiduję na rurce, która będzie prowdzić do kranika na zewnątrz. Czy jeszcze gdzieś powinienem dać jakiś zawór odcinający? 
Rurki generalnie będą ukryte w drewnianych ściankach działowych poza elementami wymienionymi wyżej (rura przyłaczeniowa, zawór, rurka z zaworem prowadząca do hydrantu)

----------


## kajmanxxl

> wydaje mi się że manometru do instalacji montował nie będę,  pożyczę tylko tą pompkę do prób, choć jej jeszcze nie widziałem, bo to urządzenie znajomego mojego znajomego...
> Mam przy okazji pytanie ile zaworów odcinających wstawiać w taką niewielką instalację w domku letniskowym (punkty to zlew, umywalka, prysznic, kibel, bojler, hydrant). 
> Obecnie w miejscu szafki na zlew z posadzki wychodzi mi rura przyłaczeniowa PE (licznik jest w studzience wodomierzowej z możliwością spustu wody na zimę oraz zakręcenia dopływu wody do budynku), na tej rurze jest kolanko PE z gwinetem wewnętrznym i zawór mosiężny 3/4" z motylkiem oraz drugi zawór z kranikiem. Myślałem żeby po rozprowadzeniu rurek PPR zdemontowac oba te zawory i wstawić jeden ale ze śrubunkiem i podłączyć w ten sposób instalację. Drugi zawór przewiduję na rurce, która będzie prowdzić do kranika na zewnątrz. Czy jeszcze gdzieś powinienem dać jakiś zawór odcinający? 
> Rurki generalnie będą ukryte w drewnianych ściankach działowych poza elementami wymienionymi wyżej (rura przyłaczeniowa, zawór, rurka z zaworem prowadząca do hydrantu)


manometr na instalacji daje się tymczasowo do próby na jakiejś redukcji zamiast korka, a robi się to dlatego że pompa podłączona jest wężem (co prawda wysokociśnieniowym) ale to zawsze guma, ten gość co ma pompkę ma zapewne też manometr, co do zaworów to jak to domek letniskowy wystarczą zawory przy wodomierzu a resztę montujesz dla swojej własnej wygody użytkowania

----------


## Rafał76

rozumiem juz o co biega z tym manometrem, ale jeszcze jedna kwestia się pojawiła jak przeglądałem instrukcje bojlerów - wszędzie piszą żeby montować reduktory ciśnienia na instalacji, aby zapobiec uszkodzeniu bojlera gdy cisnienie w sieci skoczy powyżej 6barów. Czy jest to nadmierna ostrożnośc czy rzeczywiście warto zainwestować w taki reduktor? Jeśli by coś takiego wstawić to jak to się ma do próby ciśnieniowej. Chyba trzebaby wypiąć z instalacji ten reduktor na czas próby.

----------


## kajmanxxl

reduktor ciśnienia najlepiej zamontować na początku instalacji zaraz za wodomierzem bo cała instalacja cierpi przy wysokim ciśnieniu, a jego zastosowanie zależy od tego jaki to rurociąg czy ciśnienie może wzrosnąć do tak dużego, w górskich miejscowościach jest to konieczne zwłaszcza w domostwach położonych w jakiś dolinkach, na równinach raczej zbędne bo nikt takich ciśnień nie stosuje bez potrzeby,  6bar wypchnie Ci szklankę z ręki podczas nalewania, o to najlepiej pytać miejscowe wodociągi

----------


## Rafał76

dzięki za wskazówkę, teren jest płaski, na Mazurach, spytałem właśnie w wodociągach i ciśnienie na wyjściu z hydroforni waha się w granicach 3,5-5 bar, więc u mnie 6 barów nie przekroczy, dlatego mogę odpuścić sobie ten reduktor  :Smile: 
jeszcze 2 pytania:
1) pani w sklepie hydraulicznym poradziła mi że lepsze i trwalsze od zaworów kulowych są  starszego typu żeliwne z takim pokrętełkiem do zakręcania - mniej praktyczne ale ponoć trwalsze...prawda to czy fałsz?
2) niebieska rura  przyłączeniowa PE 32, która wychodzi z posadzki zakończona jest kolankiem, w które wkręcony jest zawór kulowy. Muszę zmienić położenie tego kolanka i byćmoże zmienić zawór. Widziałem podobne kolanko w sklepie i zastanawiam się czy takie złączki z gwintem plastikowym są trwałe,odporne na uszkodzenia, powtórny montaż i czy np nie uszkodzę tego kluczem przy dokręcaniu. Na kolanku widać ślady obtarcia po kluczu gościa który to kiedyś montował.
No i jakim kluczem najlepiej łapać takie większe średnice, bo ten pierścień kolanka to pewnie będzie miał z 5cm...

----------


## kajmanxxl

1) jeżeli pani w sklepie porównuje stary zawór żeliwny do taniej chińszczyzny to ma rację a jak do porządnego firmowego zaworu to się myli,
2) złączki PE z dobrej firmy są bardzo trwałe żadnym kluczem ich nie uszkodzisz tylko troszkę porysujesz, a z chińszczyzna bywa różnie, jak nie masz dostępu do dużych kluczy to możesz użyć klucza paskowego lub łańcuszkowego takiego jak do filtrów w samochodzie

----------


## Rafał76

a jak jest w praktyce ze złączkami ze śrubunkiem, które można zgrzewać  i w ten sposób przyłaczyc instalację do zaworu kulowego. Zastanawiam się czy do zaworu który mam na początku instalacji wkręcić śrubunek mosiężny a potem do tego kształtkę pp z gwintem, czy też skorzystać z gotowej opcji i przyłączyć insalację poprzez taką końcówkę ze śrubunkiem. Trzecie wyjście to wywalić ten stary zawór i kupić nowy od razu ze śrubunkiem. Opcja z gotową końcówką do zgrzania byłaby najprostsza...

----------


## kajmanxxl

i najlepsza a zawór jak bardzo stary to też wymień

----------


## ww21

Jestem nowy i w zasadzie nie zajmuję się montażem rur ale spotkało mnie dziwne zjawisko - w dwuletniej instalacji ciepłej wody miałem już w przeciągu pół roku 4 awarie - we wszystkich przypadkach pękły złaczki (kolanka) z PP z Castoramy. Ciśnienie 4.5 bara (reduktor) a temperature nie przekracza 70 st C. Czy ktoś spotkał sie juz z takim "zjawiskiem". Trochę to jest uciążliwe, zwłaszcza dotarcie do tych cieknących kształtek. Podobno tylko mnie to spotkało? Instalacja jest robiona przez znajomego ale robi to już prawie 12 lat.

pozdrawiam i życzę miłego zgrzewania

----------


## tomison

Witam
Temat troszkę stary ale cały czas na czasie. Mianowicie mam pytanie, czy rury pp-r po ułozeniu w bruzdzie w scianie betonowej ułozyć w peszlu plastikowym i nałozyc tynk czy uzupełnic pianką montażową? Czy rury na max długości ok 1,2m bedą się wydłuzały? Rury, które chce zastosować do rury firmy system-pol (detal-met).
Jeżeli bedę "zalane" pianką to będą sobie pracować, tymbardziej że bruzdy mam na styk.
A tak na marginesie firma wymianiała całe piony wodne i sprawdzanie szczelności polegało na uzupełnieniu wodą instalacji i bieganiu po mieszkaniach czy leci czy nie  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Można w peszlu, lepiej w piankowej osłonce, zwłaszcza dla rury d ciepłej wody będzie to korzystniejsze.
Rury PP wydłużają się zawsze, ale na 1,2m, zwłaszcza dla rur Stabi będzie to jedynie nieznaczne. Tak czy tak jednak nie można tych rur mocować na sztywno (np. bez żadnej osłony zatynkować/zagipskować). U ciebie luzy w osłonkach powinny wystarczyć.

Sprawdzanie szczelności w przypadku instalacji zgrzewanej ma znaczenie symboliczne, przy prawidłowym wykonaniu to po prostu nie ma prawa przeciekać  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

Czy ktoś może polecić jakiegoś dobrego producenta rur PP, ewentualnie czy ktoś miał do czynienia z rurami producenta IDMAR

----------


## yaiba83

Ja polecam Sigma-Li.

----------


## b2211

IDMAR kojarzy mi się z marketową chińszczyzną

----------


## Jarek.P

Idmar to zdaje się castoramowe rury, tureckiej produkcji. Może przesadą byłoby twierdzić, że to badziew i szajs, ale szczerze mówiąc... dołożyłbym i kupił coś solidniejszej marki. Zwłaszcza, że nie chodzi o jakiś straszny majątek. Dobry producent? Wavin bezdyskusyjnie. Sigma tez może być.

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

> IDMAR kojarzy mi się z marketową chińszczyzną


Idmar to podobno polski producent chyba z okolic Krosna??

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

> Ja polecam Sigma-Li.


kolega robił coś na tych rurach??? bo to też marketowe i tak jakoś też brzmi z chińskiego  :smile: 

zwracam honor jednak to polski producent - sprawdzałem

----------


## b2211

Sigma-Li bardzo dobry polski producent  :yes:

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

> Sigma-Li bardzo dobry polski producent


czyli rozumiem że wykonywaliście już instalacje na rurach sigma-li????

 a teraz pytanie skierowane do waszego doświadczenia :big grin:  tj.  jak w temacie wątku czy do ciepłej wody trzeba rury stabi jeśli najdłuższy odcinek to ok 3 max 4m???

----------


## Jarek.P

Teoretycznie powinno się dać stabi.. Ale jeśli rury nie będą nigdzie swobodnie dyndać na ścianie (gdzie mogłyby się pokrzywić w falbanki), tylko będą albo zamurowane w bruzdach, albo ułożone pod wylewką w styropianie, można i zwykłe.

----------


## yaiba83

Moi hydraulicy w domu i w firmie wodę rozprowadzili na Sigma-Li. Teraz sam posiadam zgrzewarkę. Osobiście zgrzewałem Sigma-Li i jakieś marketowe. Na mojej zgrzewarce (Pansam) czułem różnicę. Sigma-Li lepiej się rozgrzewały i jakby lepiej zespalały. Złączki marketowe sprawiały wrażenie jakby twardych, mniej elastycznych. Nie jestem mega doświadczonym hydraulikiem ale wg mnie ceny rur PP są tak niskie (w stosunku do miedzi), że te kilkadziesiąt złotych więcej na całej instalacji w domku jednorodzinnym warto dołożyć.

----------


## Jarek.P

Zgadzam się. U siebie robiłem instalację z wavina, ale kilka kształtek i bodajże kawałek rury użyłem z Castoramy, tego Idmara właśnie. Po prostu: brakło, do castoramy i tak po coś jechałem, było pod ręką, kupiłem. Jest szczelne (test szczelności: doba z 8 barami w instalacji), działa, ale różnice było widać w trakcie zgrzewania. Tak, jak piszesz, było to jakieś sztywniejsze, u mnie jeszcze dodatkowo wystąpił dziwny efekt, że w trakcie napychania kształtki na rurę, w miejscu styku materiałów prócz normalnego obwarzanka ze stopionego tworzywa, wyciskała się też taka jakby oleista warstwa, niepokoiło mnie to trochę. Rury i kształtki (uprzedzając komentarze) były czyste, odtłuszczane przed zgrzewaniem.

----------


## kajmanxxl

podczas montażu instalacji różnice są tak minimalne pomiędzy firmami że to co piszecie można nazwać "biciem piany" ale gdy trzeba po kilku latach od montażu coś dołożyć lub zmienić to nawet hydraulicy z wielkim doświadczeniem boją się zgrzewać rur z marketu: skręcają się,wyginają, często ciekną, pomimo że robimy tego ostatnio dużo nie znam gwarantowanego sposobu na prawidłowy zgrzew, laików ostrzegam bez pożądanej próby ciśnieniowej zgrzewanie starych rur z marketu jest grą w lotto

----------


## grzeniu666

> Teoretycznie powinno się dać stabi.. Ale jeśli rury nie będą nigdzie swobodnie dyndać na ścianie (gdzie mogłyby się pokrzywić w falbanki), tylko będą albo zamurowane w bruzdach, albo ułożone pod wylewką w styropianie, można i zwykłe.


Ja się nie znam, ale bym nie ryzykował. Wydaje mi się że w takiej sytuacji (zwykła "na sztywno" w wylewce lub tynku/murze) te naprężenia mogą się skupiać np. przy kształtkach/zgrzewach (generalnie w sposób niekontrolowany), a jednak rura stabi (ew. glass) na całej zwojej długości równo to przejmuje. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Jarek.P

Ale one w wylewce nie są "na sztywno" przecież, mają tam spory luz w piance, styropian zresztą też nie skała.

----------


## grzeniu666

Raczej mi chodziło o



> albo zamurowane w bruzdach


 (chociaż faktycznie, tam raczej nie powinno być większych długości, więc i może większego problemu), lub nie daj Bóg w samej wylewce (co z innych względów też jest "średnim" pomysłem). A teraz się spinam, aby swoje PP-ki zdążyć coś pozgrzewać przed zimą  :wink: 

EDIT: no w sumie styro nie skała, z pół centa się podda raczej na luzie, ale jak więcej... to już bym nie był taki pewien.

----------


## Jarek.P

Skrót myślowy, w bruzdach też miałem na myśli rury w osłonkach z pianki. Sama rura (równiez stabi) zamurowana w bruździe to samobój z wielu przyczyn.

----------


## preket

> Skrót myślowy, w bruzdach też miałem na myśli rury w osłonkach z pianki. Sama rura (równiez stabi) zamurowana w bruździe to samobój z wielu przyczyn.


mozesz rozwinąć myśl ?? bo ja z rozpedu zagispowałem około 120cm rurki w scianie a na to płytki :/

----------


## Jarek.P

To kiepsko. Trzeba było choć peszla na tą rurkę nasunąć.
Jeśli to jest zimna woda, ściana w miejscu przebiegu tej rury może się rosić i to jest może jeszcze nie takie straszne, gorzej jednak z wodą ciepłą - polipropylen ma dość dużą rozszerzalność termiczną, rury od ciepłej wody pracują, rozszerzają się, jak płynie nimi gorąca woda i kurczą, jak woda stygnie. Zagipsowanie takiej rury w ścianie na sztywno może spowodować, że to wszystko zacznie pękać. Nie musi, zwłaszcza na niezbyt długim odcinku, ale ryzyko jest spore.

----------


## preket

do ciepłej wody użyłem rurki stabi - fakt ze moze nie super marki bo Idmar ale liczę że z racji małej długości może da to radę

----------


## Simon74

> Jesli masz w posadzce, nie przejmuj się, nie ma sensu.
> Inaczej by było gdybys rury prowadził o takich dlugościach po ścianach lub pod sufitem, wtedy bylyby wydłużenia istotne, musioalbyś rurom pozwolić na ruch.
> 
> pzdr


scyzoryk w kieszeni otwiera się sam jak czytam takie bzdury... jeśli puszczacie rury w posadzce, to nie zmienia faktu, że tworzywo nadal pracuje. Jeśli rura nie ma luzu - nie jest w otulinie, czy jest szczelnie zalana betonem, to jest najlepsza droga do szybkiego samozniszczenia się. Rura chcąc pracować a nie mając na to miejsca ulega naprężeniom, które mogą szybko doprowadzić do jej pęknięć czy innych uszkodzeń.

----------


## Jarek.P

Dobra, tylko kto normalny robiąc rury w podłodze oblewa je betonem bez żadnej osłony i/lub bez prowadzenia ich w warstwie styropianu.

----------


## Simon74

> czyli rozumiem że wykonywaliście już instalacje na rurach sigma-li????
> 
>  a teraz pytanie skierowane do waszego doświadczenia tj.  jak w temacie wątku czy do ciepłej wody trzeba rury stabi jeśli najdłuższy odcinek to ok 3 max 4m???


nigdy nie trzeba, zaleca się. jeśli nie dasz stabi, to musisz pamiętać o kompensacji - odpowiednie kładzenie rur, mocowanie itp. Kompensacja jest konieczna za względu na prace rur, dla zwykłych rur PP nawet na krótkich odcinkach - odcinek o długości 4 metry, przy różnicy temperatury 60° wydłuży się o 36 mm. sam zdecyduj...

----------


## przem22

do ciepłej wody zawsze STABI.
Osobiście używam rur [reklama jednej firmy we wszytskich wpisach] nie mogę narzekać. Przetrwałem pierwszy sezon bez problemów i oby tak dalej!

----------


## Jarek.P

Stare wątki odkopujesz...

Dlaczego "zawsze stabi"? Jeśli rura leży (np. w wylewce), nie ma niebezpieczeństwa obwiśnięcia rury, to zwykła rura nie stabi spokojnie daje radę. W każdym razie u mnie czwarty rok bez problemu takie rury z ciepłą wodą współpracują. Wkładka stabi nie daje przecież jakiejś magicznej odporności na temperaturę, a jedynie usztywnia.

----------


## grzeniu666

... poza tym są jeszcze rury "glass" (wzmacniane włóknem szklanym), obróbka jak zwykłych, a wydłużanie bliższe stabi niż zwykłym PP... "Zawsze" warto się zastanowić...

----------


## przem22

> ... poza tym są jeszcze rury "glass" (wzmacniane włóknem szklanym), obróbka jak zwykłych, a wydłużanie bliższe stabi niż zwykłym PP... "Zawsze" warto się zastanowić...


W praktyce rury typu stabi glass posiadają takie same parametry pracy co rury stabilizowane włóknem aluminiowym.
Jednak GLASS cechuje jedna ważna różnica - cena - są one dużo korzystniejsze w zakupie od stabi alu.

----------


## Dwd89

panie i panowie 
warte to cokolwiek ?

http://allegro.pl/zgrzewarka-do-rur-...393000821.html 

(oczywiście chińczyk jak całe bass polska - http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Good-...307885065.html)

i czy do rur stabi glass (bez alu) potrzebny jest gratownik, jeśli tak to wytłumaczcie mi dlaczego na filmach instruktażowych wychodzi ścięty wałek, a na allegro widzę że ostrza idą do stożka to i rura wyjdzie ścięta do stożka ?

----------


## grzeniu666

@Dwd89, jakaś "inna" ta zgrzewarka, ja używałem takiej:
http://allegro.pl/zgrzewarka-do-rur-...397352054.html
(moja miała naklejkębodaj Falcon, ale to jeden chińczyk)

IMHO do "Glassów" gratownik nie potrzebny (ja nie używałem)

----------


## Jarek.P

Zgrzewarka to zgrzewarka, jeden pies...
Ta konkretna może być o tyle fajna, że lżejsza i poręczniejsza, za to po dluższej eksploatacji albo jakiejś przygodzie na budowie, kiedy wykończymy kamień, może się okazać, że dokupienie nowego kamienia do niej to mission impossible podczas gdy kamienie do klasycznej zgrzewarki kupić można w przysłowiowym sklepie za rogiem.

Z rurami "glass" nie miałem do czynienia, ale też słyszałem, że gratownik nie jest tu potrzebny. Co do twego pytania - są dwa rodzaje gratowników. Ten do rur stabi wygląda i działa jak temperówka, po prostu zdziera ze średnicy jakąśtam grubość. Zaś te plastikowe z ostrzami ustawionymi pod kątek w stożek nie służą do rur stabi, ale w ogóle do wszelkich rur z tworzywa i zarabia się nimi jedynie brzegi rury na równo i gładko.

----------


## Dwd89

Dzięki Serdeczne za informacje koledzy.

----------


## Jarekvw

Witam
Prosiłbym o rozwianie wątpliwości
Czy można rurę PP delikatnie wygiąć w łuk (np. poprzez podgrzanie we wrzątku) aby się dopasować do przebiegu, czy ktoś tak robił, czy sprawdziło sie?
Niestety znalazłem tylko kolanka 45 i 90 stopni, a potrzebowałbym ok 30 i 60 stopni, dlatego pomysł wygięcia...

I czy ktoś "zapomniał się" przy zgrzewaniu, nie odtłuścił elementów- jakie są/ mogą być efekty?
Niestety zrobiłem już parę zgrzewów bez odtłuszczania (na rurach PP R/GF) i nie bardzo mam możliwość poprawki ;-(

Pozdrawiam
Jarek

----------


## Jarek.P

Ad.1 - zapewne dałoby się taką rurę wygiąć po jej równomiernym podgrzaniu elektryczną opalarką, ale nie jestem pewien, co na to parametry rury. Może lepiej posłużyć się wyciętym fragmentem mijanki?



Co do odtłuszczania - o ile nie zgrzałeś rury usmolonej smołą, wypapranej w piachu, a złączek nie wypaprałeś jedzoną chwilę wcześnie kanapką z miodem, smalcem i dżemem, to śpij spokojnie. Ten system naprawdę ciężko źle zrobić, rury teoretycznie powinno sie odtłuszczać, ale bardzo wielu fachowców profesjonalistów nie robi tego wcale i hydraulika jakoś działa.

----------


## Jarekvw

Na wykorzystanie mijanki wpadłem juz po napisaniu posta, chyba będzie to optymalne, choć trochę boje sie zgrzewania "skrzywionego" elementu, na pewno trzeba będzie przymierzyć na kamieniu przed rozgrzaniem.

Z wypowiedzi wnioskuje ze tez nie odtłuszczałeś?  :wink: 
Rury przed zgrzaniem były przecierane z kurzu, tłuste raczej nie były wiec powinno być OK. Dla bezpieczeństwa tez dłużej nagrzewałem, mam nadzieje że to raczej pomoże niż zaszkodzi   :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Napiszę tak: odtłuszczałem przeważnie  :smile:  Zdarzało mi sie zapomnieć gdzieniegdzie, na jakimś etapie też brakło mi acetonu.
Cała moja instalacja była testowana ciśnieniowo na 8 barów, wszystkie zgrzeiny trzymały. Funkcjonuje już od lat pięciu, bez żadnych wpadek.

----------


## strzebieszew

Czy jak zastosuję rurę pp 20mm i peszel 23mm to będzie wystarczająco miejsca dla rury przy nagrzaniu jej?

----------


## grzeniu666

> Czy jak zastosuję rurę pp 20mm i peszel 23mm to będzie wystarczająco miejsca dla rury przy nagrzaniu jej?


To zależy od długości odcinka i zmian temp. Policz to sobie (na pewno necie w PDFach KANa masz współczynniki rozszerzalności). A może daj to w otulnie, poza kompensacją będziesz miał jakąś izolację. Na forumie jest i o tym, poszukaj.

----------


## Jarek.P

Rozszerzalność rur PP pod wpływem temperatury kalkulujesz wzdłuż, nie wszerz. Wszerz jest pomijalna.

----------


## grzeniu666

Faktycznie, zważywszy że PP się nie gnie (jak PEX), a pytającego nie podejrzewam aby w narożnikach chciał ciąć peszel skosem aby spasować na styk prostopadłe odcinki (peszla), to twoja uwaga @Jarku jest całkiem trzeźwa  :smile:  Ja to wiem, PP układałem w piance ciętej skosami (na zakrętach 90°, aby była ciągłość), więc rozszerzalność w kierunku A może się kompensować w piance odcinka prostopadłego do A. Tak sądzę...

----------


## Pawlo111

> Faktycznie, zważywszy że PP się nie gnie (jak PEX), a pytającego nie podejrzewam aby w narożnikach chciał ciąć peszel skosem aby spasować na styk prostopadłe odcinki (peszla), to twoja uwaga @Jarku jest całkiem trzeźwa  Ja to wiem, PP układałem w piance ciętej skosami (na zakrętach 90°, aby była ciągłość), więc rozszerzalność w kierunku A może się kompensować w piance odcinka prostopadłego do A. Tak sądzę...


Chcieć sobie może ale i tak peszla tej średnicy na kolana/złączki nie założy.
Ja izolowałem rury od ciepłej wody izolacją z wełny mineralnej z powłoką aluminiową. Ale gdybym miał za nią płacić to pewnie by mi przeszło. Zwłaszcza że rury i tak w 90% idą w posadzce w drugiej warstwie ocieplenia gdzie rozszerzanie możliwe do woli.

----------

